# Goose breast



## rickw (Mar 5, 2009)

Anyone have a good recipe for smoking a goose breast. What temp does it get taken to?


----------



## bassman (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't have any recipes for goose, but it is my understanding that it shouldn't be over cooked.  Someone will be along shortly to help you out with smoking them.


----------



## petesque (Mar 5, 2009)

I have done goose boobs several times and they turn out well. I use them for appetizers when we have company. I use cream cheese and horseradish to taste for dipping. 

As for the smoking I also just use a rub. Sorry I buy Belly cheer on the internet from porky's. I then smoke them at 225 to 250 to a internal temp of 140+. 

Pete


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 5, 2009)

Rick,

Try this one:

Marinade:

2 Cups Soy Sauce
1 Cup  Brown sugar
2 t  Black Pepper
2 t  Garlic Powder
1 t  Cayenne pepper
1 t  Red Pepper Flakes
1/2 t Ginger

Makes enough Marinade for 2 Goose Breasts

Smoke breasts @ 200-225° for one to two hours or until internal temperature reaches 170°.

Enjoy!

I have other recipes as well......Let me know,  John


----------



## rickw (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks John,

 I going to take it out of freezer right now for Sunday. No need to wrap?


----------



## rejii (Mar 6, 2009)

i dont know any recipe but i would have to guess that with a name like bandcollector his recipe is what i would use


----------



## smokebuzz (Mar 6, 2009)

BC, i'm gonna try that. I useally chunk them up marinate in what ever i dream up, then wrap them with bacon and smoke till browned up.


----------

